# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  !!HELP!! - Fixing gate to brick wall

## oohsam

Hey Guys, 
I started building my gate today. First thing on the agenda was to bolt a post to the brick wall. 
So I got some dynabolts and a 100x100 cypres pine post.  
So I line up the post and drill through the timber, and the drill bit makes a marking on the brick. Then I grab my masonry bit, and drill the holes into the brick. First issue I have here is that my bricks have hollow bits in it and I hit it every single time.  
Next issue I had was trying to line up my holes and dynabolts and sleeves. This is a pain in the neck. I put all dynabolts and sleeves into their holes, becuase the bricks are hollow, the dynabolts did not sit as deep as I wanted them, they went deeper. 
So when I put the timber through the dynabotls they all moved back and I couldnt get them through to put the  bolt through them. 
After an hour fidegting aroudn I finally did it by placing the dynabolt in the timber first with the sleeve and put the nut through, then managed to get them through the holes. 
Only issue here is that not all the sleeves went in deep enough, and I didnt realise this until I tried to tighten them and some of them tightend well others just kept going so it was clear the sleeve wasnt in the brick work... 
I decided to retire, and pull it all down, and when I went to do that, the front face of one of teh bricks came off with one of the dynabolts.  
Clearly this was not strong enough to hold my gate.
So Now I'm fed up and frustrated..Is anyone able to offer some advice on how should be done. I've built many things around the house including deckign and retaining walls but this is just annoying me to death. 
If you have some tips or hints I'd really appreciate the assitance.  
I'm thinking that 100x100 post is too thick, and a thinner peice of timber woudl be easier as I could easily get the dyanbolts through. How thick of a post is good enough to hold up a merbau gate. Merbau is quite heavy so that is why i went with the 100x100... 
Also, the hollow bricks are causing me alot of grielf...what is a solution around this. 
Cheers

----------


## Master Splinter

Try some of these...they don't tend to split the bricks - fixings - raptr screws - Scrooz online fasteners and tools 
50mm thickness post is quite ok - you really need just enough wood there to drive the hinge screws into.  If you are really keen you can reinforce the holes with marine epoxy resin to stop water damaging the timber over time.  You can use epoxy to patch the broken brick back up, too.  Epoxy details here - www.westsystem.com

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
Yes, as Splinter said. IMHO the masonry screw things are the only ones to use in extruded bricks. You can span the holes in them and contact brick on the other side. Here's another sort  http://www.macsim.com.au/products/An...bolts_tech.pdf 
Cheers

----------


## shaunos

coach screws and orange plugs.. cant remember the exact name but i always used these for fastenening brackets to hollow brick for airconditioning condensors up to 150kg's im sure bunnings sell them, if not your local nut and bolt shop will. 
regards shaun

----------


## autogenous

chemset the bitch  :Biggrin:  
Make sure the fence is up to it..

----------


## lazydays

If you are using dynabolts this is the best way to do it.
As stated, don't use 100mm posts. You just need something suitable for the hinge, 50mm should be OK. 
Next I like to countersink the whole first with 25mm spade drill but first put the post up against the bricks and pencil mark the spots where the dynabolts can go without hitting hollows (you may have to offset them a bit). 
Drill the timber clearance hole.
Change to masonry drill. Hold post in place and start brick hole (top one only). Take post away and finish drilling hole. Insert dynabolt and hammer home. Dont tighten up, just enough to hold post against wall.  
Level post with spirit level.Start to drill 2nd masonry hole. Stop and swing post out of the way. Finish drilling hole. Let post swing back into place and then insert 2nd dynabolt and tighten bolts up.. 
If you like you can then fill recessed hole with filler, or if the bolt stud got pulled out too far hacksaw it off level. 
It's always too hard to line all the holes up first. Do only one, insert bolt and follow up with extras

----------


## oohsam

So i did it. I used the 100x100 posts, but i bored out 50mm with my circle borer thing. 
Used anka screws. They grabed nice and tight. I also liquid nailed behind it just for extra help...
Holds nice.  
Thanks for the advice guys. I was really freakin out! haha...was relativley easy.  
I bought a tube of chemset. the stuff looked awsome but didnt end up needing it. 
maybe for the next project! hehe

----------


## watson

:2thumbsup:  
Love a happy ending

----------

